# welding?



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

So im making my axle paddle and since in welding aluminum to metal do I have to use an aluminum welder or a standard tig/mig welder?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

you cant weld steel to aluminum


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I answered on your other post. P.m me if we can help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't need 2 threads...


----------

